# TV3, retour en IOS6 possible ?



## Fadasse (2 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour à toutes et tous.

Mon &#63743;TV3 s'est mise à jour toute seule en IOS7 et je n'aime pas du tout. En plus maintenant je suis obligé d'allumer l'appareil avec la télécommande avant de pouvoir faire de la recopie vidéo. Avant, je lançais la recopie et ça allumait directement le boitier. C'était franchement beaucoup plus souple.

Bref ! Est-il possible de faire machine arrière et installer l'ancienne version ? Je l'ai fait pour iTunes sur le Mac pour quitter la V12 et repasser à la V11.

Merci


----------



## Fadasse (16 Novembre 2014)

Y'a vraiment personne qui sait comment faire ?


----------



## RubenF (16 Novembre 2014)

Ce n'est pas possible les iOS des Apple TV sont signés comme ceux d'iOS pour iPhone/iPod/iPad.. Une fois une mise à jour délivrée impossible de revenir en arrière..


----------



## Fadasse (17 Novembre 2014)

Punaise ! Quelle poisse !

Merci RubenF.

Peut-être faudrait-il que je la jailbreak si existe alors ?


----------



## RubenF (17 Novembre 2014)

Pas de jailbreak disponible sur l'Apple TV3 elle est tenace.. :/


----------



## Fadasse (17 Novembre 2014)

Quelle poisse ! 
Quelle poisse ! 
Quelle poisse ! 
Quelle poisse ! 
Quelle poisse ! 
Quelle poisse ! 
Quelle poisse !


----------



## RubenF (17 Novembre 2014)

Malheureusement..


----------

